# Forgot to intro my self...



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

My name is Bruce aka bltsob, im from Pa, and i have 1 dog and 1 cat, pics are Here

Im a Guy and i have a cat... some people say guys are not supposed to have cats... i tell them they can go to ****.. 

I found my cat one day while i was walking around out side, he was so tiny, i took him to the vet, got the ok to adopt him, and it was the best thing that ever happened to me and my dog(who it 9 years old).

They get together pretty good, they do have there daily wrestling matches, and sometimes my dog can get a little to agressive to my cat, like not letting him get a drink, and not letting him on my couches.. But most of the time there just sleeping and being nice to each other


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum hope you have fun


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is nice to meet you ...and glad can call you Bruce instead of bltsob :wink: . 
ps I can finally see Spike better - he is very sweet!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Bruce and furry friends!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and you're right, guys can have cats and whoever doesn't agree can go to ****... :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I would love to have a dog - I wish I had a house. There's a huge lonely Rotty/Husky mix at the shelter I want. He's so loveable, yet looks like a real man's dog.

I'll find a pic of him when I can - I can't find him on petfinder (I know he's still available though).


----------

